# music



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

what songs or music genre do ya find phsycs ya up or makes ya wanna train ??

i find everytime i listen to hardcore it makes me wanna go the gym lol

scott brown -neckbreaker the most if ya have heard that


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

electro alwayz gets me up for doin weights

heavy angry rap gets my in an angry mood for fightin, but i like scouse house before any fights because its bouncy and makes me energetic lol


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

electro house makes me wanna go out the the piss lol

the new hardcore is basically scouse house but faster

i used to like rap but i hate it these days

the old rap tupac,biggie etc was well better


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

ano this is a kids site but if ya register on www.jaydiocity.co.uk

its got virtually every album of every genre free to listen too

takes 2 min to join


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

jay holden said:


> electro house makes me wanna go out the the piss lol
> 
> the new hardcore is basically scouse house but faster
> 
> ...


i was the same mate, in the early years of school i used to love rap, 50 cent and the game and all that, but does me head in nowadays, im into my electro and scousehouse, pleasure rooms and wigan pier an tha (im not a chav or a scally btw)

true though, the best rap is the old classic stuff


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

im mainly in to electro house ,scouse is dead now in liverpool even the likes of lee butler plays funky now

the likes of hypasonic an mike discala have left scouse to make funky n hardcore

thats why its only classic scouse that really gets played now coz theres no big producer doin it anymore


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

if ya register on that site i will tell ya the types of hardcore i mean


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

yer that is very true, no big tunes coming out out scouse house no more and when it does it gets overplayed

i love the classic scouse though, really gets me goin


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

dig - mudvayne.....ohhhhh it gets me riled :fight:


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

whats that mate ??

what tye of music ??


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I listen to anything ive got a very eclectic taste in music anything from rap to the beatles house to...other stuff, not a huge fan of heavy metal though, ive got a good mudvayne song on my ipod, dont know whats it called though

Theres another one by breaking benjamin boss tune to train too


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

same ere i like scouse ,funky ,house ,electro ,indie an hardcore an tho oldies aswell


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Im primarily into rock based music, but that runs the whole spectrum from Pink Floyd to Nile.

But for working out give me any form of metal. Black metal, death metal, Iron Maiden, Pantera, Emperor....Whatever! I can just zone out and do things with vehemence!


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

heavy metal does get in the mood sometimes, other times its just anoyin tho


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

am lovin this at the moment


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

scouse house is like muscial diaorrhea .. awful stuff.

I like a lot of metal like metallica , old prodigy stuff. some electro is good too .. also like to listen to old sasha and oakey stuff as well.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

The video you've just posted Jay is shite. WTF is that :\

Metal is what you want for pumping to. Bit of old teen angst Papa Roach too.

Fear Factory - Archetype is an amazing song, different to all their stuff, but it's by far their best song


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

i dont know any metal mate

the vid is shit

love the song tho


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Nah the songs a bit queer mate, if I was fighting someone and they came to the cage in that I'd actually piss my pants laughing.


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

haha i like that kinda music to be honest lol

each to there own like when it comes do music

when i start mma i might get into metal


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

hardcore works for me like

funkys is just what i like


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Jay no disrespect but I sense that you are quite young???

Si K ... where are you .. back me up on the metal front will ya???????


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Which Jay, Marsbar 

I am quite young, but I don't think you're referring to me.


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

nah am 21 mate


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Best music that pumps me up for a workout is some good old fashioned pantera or slayer, something heavy.


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

i will have to listen to some of this music lol

duno what any of it is


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, Slayer, Pantera are always good for pumping you up. So is Immortal. I suppose any grandious metal will do, or just realy violent metal.


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

i had a listen to pantera an slayer before on youtube

see what ya mean it sounds like good music to train to


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

na not for me im not into heavy metal at all, give me some cat stevens to train too any day of the week


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Currently listening to Hatebreed, Killswitch and Lamb Of God during training. I think Metal (or hardcore) with lots of double bass drum (which makes your heart beat madly) is brilliant


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Killswitch rock, Il Nino and TDG heavy stuff. Ive started listenin to some Daughtry aswell they remind me of Nickelback pretty good tbh


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Pantera & Fear Factory defo! love trainin to some harder drum and bass stuff to though. When i raced motorbikes I used to have Fear Factory songs goin through my head when I was racin, an sing along sometimes, good for scarin ****ers away if they got too close:jumping38:


----------

